# OLD STYLE CAR CLUB ORANGE COUNTY



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:  CHECK OUT THESE RIDES FROM LAST YEARS OLD STYLE CAR SHOW. JOIN US THIS YEAR, MEMORIAL WEEKEND, MAY 30TH SIGLER PARK. ROLL IN TIME 8:00 AM. ROLL TOGETHER TO PARK TOGETHER. MAKE IT A SUCCESS!! FOOD VENDORS, EVENT T-SHIRTS,WATER PARK OPEN FOR KIDS, FIRST 100 RIDES TO ROLL IN THE GATE WILL GET A GOODIE BAG.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

LETS ALL HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## andy's64 (Mar 17, 2010)

klique will be there...


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: despensa no bbqs there is food to buy


----------



## LOODOG46 (Apr 22, 2010)

:biggrin: "Q-VO!!" :biggrin:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS....................LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY MAY 30TH, MEMORIAL WEEKEND. 

THANKS JOE RAY, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR STAFF THERE!

WATER PARK WILL BE OPEN FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles cc will be there :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## robkool (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll make it... Along with Groupe OC.


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

frime our style nice fotos in lowrider


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks art :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GET'EM READY FOR THE SHOW :nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN IS READY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COULDN'T ASK FOR A BETTER DAY THAN TODAY FOR A SHOW...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OUR STYLE C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SICSIDE C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

UNIQUES C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

KLIQUE C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MEMORIES C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SHADES OF BROWN C.C


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

THANKS FOR POSTING UP THE POTOS HOMIE


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin: More pics from Memorial day Old Style Car Show


----------

